# Do you remember....? w/pics....



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...my sister emailed this photo to me recently...i was born in Montana and we lived there till i was 5...my dad was a big fisherman and i can remember him taking the family to this park...my mom would sit with me at this shallow pool, i guess catching little trout with worms, while he fished the main river...its my earliest fishing memory... 

I don't remember this being taken...its a still from an 8mm movie that my dad shot...she got them converted and i can't wait to see them... 

Anyway, look at that handsome devil...all of a few years... 










I suppose i was destined for this...thanks mom and dad! 











Do you remember your earliest fishing memory? 


Brookid


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I was three, caught a single perch at the mouth of the Whitney Drain in Lake Huron (singing bridge) and named it "Sunny". :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When I was 5 years old my parents purchased a small (no indoor plumbing and 12' x 20') cabin on a small lake in Northern Michigan. I had never fished at all, but had heard of it and was intrigued. Since I was so young, my Father would not give me a hook to use, being afraid that I would injure myself, until I caught a fish without a hook. It took a couple days, but eventually I landed a Sunfish - Sammy Sunfish, on a bent snap swivel and piece of worm. Then I demanded a hook and tying instructions. The rest is history, and Dad is probably still kicking himself for giving me that hook. :lol: 

I stick myself with a hook at least every other day that I fish. It seems like I would learn not to, but I have just gotten used to it - like looking forward to bad weather.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I was three and my dad took me to Wolf Lake in Whiting, Indiana. He always used this balsa wood-frog looking lure in the lilly pads. He caught a 6 1/2 pound bucketmouth, which is the largest he ever caught. I still have that lure and refuse to use it, being afraid of loosing it. 

My next memory was when I joined my father and group to Bull Shoals in Arkansas when I was five. I used valveta cheese and caught trout after trout.

Man, I miss dad!

Marc


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My first fish, but it seems like I can. It was a crappie I caught when I was 1 1/2 off of my grandfathers lap out of Tupper Lake. I also remember the day when I was 6 that my dad grandpa and myself boated 57 walleyes in one day out of the Tit.!!!!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I was around 5 or 6 and I can remember catching eels with a hand line and a chunk of raw fish in New Zealand while my Dad was fly fishing for trout........needless to say my fish were bigger and more plentlyful.....:lol: and yes we did eat them....trout and eels..


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey BROOKID I take it your from Brooklawn or Brookfield near Chicago. We took the streetcar (yes I said streetcar) from Division street to a pier called nickle pier (cost a nickle) to have a guy row you across to a rock pier next to Navy Pier near the locks on Lake Michigan. Bought worms at Rockys bait next to the locks,had no money,was 9 years old when first started,some guys would give you a minnow now and then,guess felt sorry for a kid using only worms. Caught big jumbo perch then..Heard of a TROLLEY LINE setup??? with a grapple hook to hold the chalk line and a LEAD roller to hold a second line with about 24 hooks, then roll the line down the chalk line (OH...WELL) dem was the days First fish a (PERCH). BIGGEST FISH (SHARK) BEST EATING FISH (HOG SNAPPER) BEST FIGHTER (TUNA) BEST OVERALL FISH (ALL OF EM').  

FIND A PLACE THAT MAKES YOU HAPPY.....AND GO THERE.....OFTEN


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Snaggs...

I live in Chicago...but i grew up in NE Michigan...i took the name because my first trout (that i remember) was a brook trout out of a small brook when i was 8 years old...a kid...combine the 2 and there ya have it...

actually brings up an interesting question (or maybe not)...hhhmm maybe new thread material...


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

A disease in which allows you to live in the past,while in the present, mindfully projecting the same for the future. Can't be done!!!! 

That small pier later became Dime pier...Quarter pier...Two Bit pier.....then Dollar pier. My gramps and I spent a few years fishing there. Thanks grandpa for taking me fishing,for the cane pole.and for paying for the bait and the streetcar ride to and from. I still have the cane poles and will treasure them always,after all I have 17 grandkids to hand them down to.

FIND A PLACE THAT MAKES YOU HAPPY.....AND GO THERE.....OFTEN


----------

